# one-take film



## Ambrose (Jun 11, 2009)

One-take ή one-shot films είναι οι ταινίες που παράγονται σε μία μόνο λήψη, χωρίς τη μεσολάβηση cut και εξωτερικού μοντάζ. Δηλ. η κάμερα αρχίζει να τραβάει και όταν σταματήσει, η ταινία στην τελική της μορφή είναι εκεί (προ εμφάνισης φιλμ κλπ). Παραδείγματα τέτοιων ταινιών έχει το παραπάνω άρθρο της Wikipedia, νομίζω το πιο γνωστό είναι η Ρωσική Κιβωτός.

Russian Ark (Russian: Русский ковчег) is a 2002 Russian film directed by Alexander Sokurov. It was filmed using a single 90-minute Steadicam *sequence shot*.

Το sequence-shot στα Ελληνικά λέγεται πλάνο-σεκάνς:

Το ΠΛΑΝΟ ΣΕΚΑΝΣ αποτελεί μια ιδιαίτερη κινηματογραφική γραφή, συνδυασμός πλάνου και σεκάνς. Πρόκειται για μια *ενιαία λήψη* που περιλαμβάνει κίνηση της κάμερας σε διαφορετικούς χώρους, είσοδο και έξοδο των ηθοποιών, μετάβαση σε διαφορετικούς χρόνους κλπ. 

Τα τελευταία χρόνια τα one-take films, πολλοί τα λένε _μονοπλάνα_. Στη γλώσσα του κινηματογράφου όμως, αν θυμάμαι καλά, το μονοπλάνο είναι το πλάνο που γυρίζεται όταν η κάμερα είναι σταθερή σε μία θέση και η μόνη κίνηση που κάνει είναι ο φακός της, είτε οριζόντια (πανοραμίκ), είτε κάθετα (βερτικάλ) στον άξονά της. Παράδειγμα τέτοιου μονοπλάνου είναι το Μοντέλο του Σφήκα, αν θυμάμαι καλά: 

_Η ταινία αποτελείται από ένα βουβό μονοπλάνο, το οποίο αποτελεί μια ιδιαίτερη έκφραση ρήξης με τα δεσμά της απεικονιστικής αυταπάτης και τη δημιουργία μιας νέας πραγματικότητας, η οποία θα πρέπει να ερμηνευθεί και να σχολιαστεί με βάση τους ισχύοντες –εδώ και έναν περίπου αιώνα– κανόνες της καπιταλιστικής αλλοτρίωσης._

Ίσως, γι' αυτό εδώ ο Αγγελόπουλος:

Ε: Τι θέλατε να κάνετε;
Α: Μια αστυνομική ιστορία. Μια συνάντηση ανάμεσα σε δύο ανθρώπους και μια δολοφονία.
Ε: Αλλά ήταν μονοπλάνο!
Α: Οχι, δεν ήταν μονοπλάνο. Είχε όμως ένα πλάνο το οποίο ήταν πανοραμίκ κυκλικό. Και μου λέει ο καθηγητής «τι είναι αυτό;» και απαντάω «πανοραμίκ 360 μοίρες».

Κι εδώ ο σκηνοθέτης το θέτει ως "σύνθετο πλάνο-σεκάνς".

Ως «παραμύθι μυστηρίου» περιγράφει ο Άγγελος Φραντζής τη νέα του ταινία . Στη δεύτερη μεγάλου μήκους προσπάθειά του (με πρώτη το ντοκυμαντερίστικο Polaroid), ο σκηνοθέτης χρησιμοποιεί τη συνταγή ‘προσεγμένο μονοκάμερο μονοπλάνο’, ή όπως πιο σωστά το θέτει ο ίδιος, «σύνθετα πλάνα σεκάνς» και εκπλήσσει με την αρτιότητα της εικόνας.

Οπότε μια λύση είναι να κρατήσουμε την εσφαλμένη απόδοση μονοπλάνο ή ταινία μονοπλάνου για το one-take film, ή να περάσουμε σε κάτι πιο κυριολεκτικό του τύπου *ταινία μίας/μονής λήψης*.


----------



## daeman (Jun 11, 2009)

Πρόχειρα και βιαστικά:

ίσως _συνεχόμενης λήψης_

με το σκεπτικό ότι η κάμερα τραβάει χωρίς διακοπές και επανεκκινήσεις (μονοκοπανιά, στο χωριό μου)...


----------



## argyro (Jun 11, 2009)

Στο μονοπλάνο δεν είναι σταθερή η κάμερα. Παράδειγμα η Εξιλέωση, όπου η κάμερα κινείται στο στρατόπεδο. Όλο αυτό είναι μία μόνο λήψη με την ίδια κάμερα, χωρίς μοντάζ (και μάλιστα εκπληκτική λήψη, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα).
Όσο για τις ταινίες, όσοι ασχολούνται με το χώρο λένε ότι δεν υπάρχει αντίστοιχος όρος και συνήθως λένε "ταινίες με μονοπλάνο" ή "με τεχνική μονοπλάνου".


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 11, 2009)

argyro said:


> Στο μονοπλάνο δεν είναι σταθερή η κάμερα. Παράδειγμα η Εξιλέωση, όπου η κάμερα κινείται στο στρατόπεδο. Όλο αυτό είναι μία μόνο λήψη με την ίδια κάμερα, χωρίς μοντάζ (και μάλιστα εκπληκτική λήψη, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα).
> Όσο για τις ταινίες, όσοι ασχολούνται με το χώρο λένε ότι δεν υπάρχει αντίστοιχος όρος και συνήθως λένε "ταινίες με μονοπλάνο" ή "με τεχνική μονοπλάνου".



Ο όρος μονοπλάνο σημαίνει αυτό που είπα παραπάνω. Η Εξιλέωση δεν είναι one-take film. Μπορεί να έχει αυτή τη σκηνή που λες, η οποία προφανώς είναι πλάνο-σεκάνς, αλλά όχι μονοπλάνο.


----------



## EpsilonSigma (Jun 11, 2009)

Ταινία μοναπλής λήψης —ζήτω! πρωτολογισμός!


----------



## argyro (Jun 11, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Ο όρος μονοπλάνο σημαίνει αυτό που είπα παραπάνω. Η Εξιλέωση δεν είναι one-take film. Μπορεί να έχει αυτή τη σκηνή που λες, η οποία προφανώς είναι πλάνο-σεκάνς, αλλά όχι μονοπλάνο.



Δεν την ανέφερα ως παράδειγμα ταινίας αποκλειστικά γυρισμένης με μονοπλάνο. Ανέφερα τη συγκεκριμένη σκηνή για να εξηγήσω ότι μονοπλάνο ΔΕΝ είναι η λήψη με σταθερή κάμερα.
Νομίζω πως είναι σαφές έτσι όπως το έγραψα αρχικά, καθώς η σκηνή στο στρατόπεδο είναι ακριβώς αυτό: μία σκηνή.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 12, 2009)

Ένας από τους λόγους που ξεκίνησα αυτό το νήμα (και με αφορμή ερώτηση στο ProZ), ήταν ακριβώς για να επισημάνω -μεταξύ άλλων- την εσφαλμένη χρήση του όρου μονοπλάνο. Δηλαδή, όσα ευρήματα κι αν κοιτάξεις στο Google μιλάνε για μονοπλάνα (Αγγελόπουλου, Ταρκόφσκυ κλπ), τα οποία δεν είναι μονοπλάνα. 

Μονοπλάνο είναι αυτό: πλάνο όπου η κάμερα είναι σταθερή σε μία θέση και η μόνη κίνηση που κάνει πανοραμίκ, είτε βερτικάλ στον άξονά της.

Τώρα, είτε το δεχόμαστε ως δεύτερη σημασία, η οποία τείνει να καθιερωθεί λόγω παρανόησης, είτε όχι (βλ. για παράδειγμα τις αντιδράσεις των σκηνοθετών παραπάνω).


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 12, 2009)

Μετά από συζήτηση με συναδέλφους γνωρίζοντες καλά την ορολογία του κινηματογράφου, την οποία και διδάσκουν στην Καλών Τεχνών... η λέξη που ψάχνουμε είναι *μονοπλάνο*, ανεξαρτήτως κίνησης ή θέσης της κάμερας. 

Αλλιώς, αν δεν υπήρχε αυτός ο όρος, θα έλεγα "συνεχούς ή αδιάκοπης λήψης".


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 12, 2009)

azimuthios said:


> Μετά από συζήτηση με συναδέλφους γνωρίζοντες καλά την ορολογία του κινηματογράφου, την οποία και διδάσκουν στην Καλών Τεχνών... η λέξη που ψάχνουμε είναι *μονοπλάνο*, ανεξαρτήτως κίνησης ή θέσης της κάμερας.
> 
> Αλλιώς, αν δεν υπήρχε αυτός ο όρος, θα έλεγα "συνεχούς ή αδιάκοπης λήψης".



Παιδιά, ας μην λέμε τα ίδια συνέχεια. Κι εγώ με φίλους σκηνοθέτες το έχω συζητήσει εκτενώς και γι' αυτό επιμένω. Μονοπλάνο -για όσους ξέρουν την ορολογία καλά- είναι αυτό που σας είπα παραπάνω. Διαβάστε και τα παραδείγματα με τις συνεντεύξεις των σκηνοθετών που τις έβαλα εκεί γι' αυτό ακριβώς το λόγο. Η χρήση του όρου μονοπλάνο για τα one-take films είναι *παρανόηση*. Αλλά χρησιμοποιείται τόσο πολύ που αναρωτιέμαι πλέον αν μπορούμε να τη θεωρήσουμε σωστή. Σαν την υποκουλτούρα, ένα πράγμα. 

To μονοπλάνο είναι σχεδόν το ίδιο πράγμα με αυτό που οι Γάλλοι λένε panoramique, μόνο που το δεύτερο αναφέρεται στην κίνηση της κάμερας, ενώ το πρώτο στο πλάνο. Δεν ξέρω ποια η ετυμολογία της ελληνικής λέξης (υποψιάζομαι ότι είναι δάνειο από τα Γαλλικά).

Λιγοστά τα σχετικά ευρήματα στα Google (αλλά πολύ αξιόπιστα):

Vous êtes également exigeants sur la forme de vos longs-métrages en privilégiant, par exemple, le plan séquence dans La Blessure. En est-il de même avec La Question Humaine ?

E.P. : La Blessure comportait beaucoup de plans fixes, le plus souvent des monoplans. La Question Humaine contient des plans séquences mais le travail formel porte aussi sur le champ/contrechamp.

http://www.lagriffe.org/2009/03/886/

Πάμε τώρα να βρούμε πώς θα πούμε το one-take film, πριν αρχίσω να βλέπω αεροπλάνα. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 12, 2009)

Αφού το _μονοπλάνο_ είναι στα κινηματογραφικά όπως ακριβώς το λέει ο Αμβρόσιος (και στα αεροπορικά όπως το εικονογράφησε :)), μήπως μπορούμε να πούμε το one-take _μονολήψη_;


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2009)

Δεν θα μπορούσα να επιμείνω γιατί δεν ξέρω τι θέλει η πιάτσα (την οποία πάντα σέβομαι), αλλά, όταν ακούω _μονοπλάνο_, το μυαλό μου δεν πάει σε σταθερό άξονα της κάμερας, αλλά σε συνεχή λήψη. Αν υπάρχει το _πανοραμίκ_ για τον σταθερό άξονα, και το _συνεχές πλάνο_ δεν επιβάλλει (νοηματικά) τον σταθερό άξονα αλλά την αδιάκοπη λήψη, γιατί να μην είναι _ταινία-μονοπλάνο_ το _one-shot film_; Δεν χρειάζεται να έρθει από γαλλική λέξη. Πώς αλλιώς μπορεί να μεταφραστεί το _one-shot_ παρά _μονοπλάνο_;


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 12, 2009)

Ναι, αλλά το ζήτημά είναι ότι αν πεις σ' ένα σκηνοθέτη μονοπλάνο, αυτός θα καταλάβει κάτι άλλο. Δεν είναι σωστό ορολογικά. Εκτός κι αν θέλουμε να κάνουμε ένα διαχωρισμό μεταξύ κοινού-κριτικής-εφημερίδας και επαγγελματιών του χώρου. Από τη στιγμή που ψάχνουμε για ακρίβεια στην έκφρασή μας, οφείλουμε να προσέξουμε πώς θα το πούμε. Αν έχεις να μεταφράσεις ένα βιβλίο με θέμα τον κινηματογράφο που περιέχει τέτοια ορολογία, η διάκριση πρέπει να σαφής.

Το πρόβλημα με τα one-take films είναι ότι είναι σχετικά καινούργια και σπάνια μόδα, γιατί:

1. Για να γίνουν σε φίλμ, έχουν το χρονικό περιορισμό λίγων λεπτών. Οι κινηματογραφικές κάμερες μπορούν να "φορτωθούν" με φιλμ κάποιων μέτρων μάξιμουμ, το οποίο στα 24 καρέ αντιστοιχεί σε συγκεκριμένο αριθμό λεπτών. Άρα, δεν έχουμε ταινίες αυτού του τύπου μεγάλου μήκους. Έχουμε μόνο τρικς, όπως π.χ. το Βρόχο του Χίτσκοκ, ο οποίος μιμείται one-take films, αλλά από αυστηρά τεχνικής άποψης, δεν είναι. Είναι πλάνο-σεκάνς.

_Ο ΒΡΟΧΟΣ - Rope (Άλφρεντ Χίτσκοκ): Η πρώτη έγχρωμη ταινία του μετρ που πέρασε στην ιστορία διότι είναι εξ'ολοκλήρου γυρισμένη μ'ένα μόνο πλάνο σεκάνς! (αν και κάθε δέκα λεπτά θα έπρεπε η κάμερα να σταματά την λήψη για να αλλάξει το φιλμ). _
http://filosofia.gr/blogs/index.php?articleId=253&blogId=20&op=ViewArticle

2. Ταινίες όπως η Ρωσική Κιβωτός (όποιος δεν την έχει δει παρεμπιπτόντως, αξίζει), έγιναν δυνατές χάρη στο βίντεο (που δεν έχει αυτούς τους χρονικούς περιορισμούς).
3. Είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολες (κάπου τις είδα ως one-take wonders).

Και ακριβώς επειδή είναι "καινούργια μόδα" (στο μεγάλο μήκος τουλάχιστον, γιατί στο Super 8 ίσως να είναι και ο κανόνας), υπάρχει αυτό το κενό.

Στην πραγματικότητα το πρόβλημα ξεκινάει από τη σύγχυση του όρου μονοπλάνο με το πλάνο-σεκάνς η οποία είναι πολύ κοινή και συνηθισμένη και από εκεί περνάει στα one-take films, τα οποία είναι ουσιαστικά ένα τεράστιο πλάνο-σεκάνς.

Το _ταινία μονολήψης_ είναι ωραίος και σαφής νεολογισμός.


----------



## EpsilonSigma (Jun 12, 2009)

nickel said:


> Πώς αλλιώς μπορεί να μεταφραστεί το _one-shot_ παρά _μονοπλάνο_;



«Μοναπλή λήψη» λέμε…


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 12, 2009)

EpsilonSigma said:


> «Μοναπλή λήψη» λέμε…



Γιατί όχι μονολήψη;


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2009)

Εγώ δεν έχω (γλωσσικό) πρόβλημα με τη _μονολήψη_, απλώς μοιάζει σαν περιττό συνώνυμο του _μονοπλάνου_, σύμφωνα με τη δική σου εισαγωγή:

*One-take ή one-shot films* είναι οι ταινίες που παράγονται σε μία μόνο λήψη, χωρίς τη μεσολάβηση cut και εξωτερικού μοντάζ. Δηλ. η κάμερα αρχίζει να τραβάει και όταν σταματήσει, η ταινία στην τελική της μορφή είναι εκεί (προ εμφάνισης φιλμ κλπ). Παραδείγματα τέτοιων ταινιών έχει το παραπάνω άρθρο της Wikipedia, νομίζω το πιο γνωστό είναι η Ρωσική Κιβωτός.

Και για την _Κιβωτό_, το Φεστιβάλ Θεσσαλονίκης γράφει:

[...]Σε μια ταινία διάρκειας περίπου 90 λεπτών χωρίς ούτε ένα cut, που γυρίστηκε με *μία και μοναδική λήψη* στους χώρους του Eρμιτάζ, σε ψηφιακό βίντεο βέβαια και μ' ένα ειδικό σύστημα αποθήκευσης 100 λεπτών ασυμπίεστου υλικού, πριν μεταγραφεί σε φιλμ των 35mm. Και μιλάμε για *ταινία-μονοπλάνο* με περισσότερους από 800 ηθοποιούς, 3 ζωντανές ορχήστρες, εκατοντάδες κομπάρσους, 22 βοηθούς σκηνοθέτες και μια κάμερα να κινείται συνεχώς και παντού και να καταγράφει απ' όλες τις δυνατές οπτικές γωνίες, σε χώρους που φωτιστικά ισοδυναμούν με 33 πλατό, που χρειάστηκαν μήνες προβών για να συντονισθούν. Ένα τεχνικό και σκηνοθετικό επίτευγμα που ήδη έχει καταχωρηθεί στην ιστορία του -μέλλοντος- κινηματογράφου. [...]


----------



## argyro (Jun 12, 2009)

Από το Πανεπιστήμιο Αιγαίου, παραθέτω δύο ορισμούς:

Η ΣΕΚΑΝΣ (αγγλ. sequence). Πολλές σκηνές με νοηματική ενότητα
αποτελούν μία σεκάνς. Στα ελληνικά μεταφράζεται ως “ακολουθία” ή
“αλυσίδα” ή χρησιμοποιείται αμετάφραστος ο όρος σεκάνς, από τα
γαλλικά. Η έννοια αφορά κατ’ αρχήν στην αφήγηση, τη δραματουργία και
την παρουσίαση των γεγονότων και πληροφοριών, και χρησιμοποιείται για
να δηλώσει μια ενότητα σκηνών. Καμία φορά, και ιδίως στο μοντάζ με
Η/Υ, χρησιμοποιείται για να υποδηλώσει μια σειρά από πλάνα που
δένονται νοηματικά μεταξύ τους, έστω και αν αυτά δεν συγκροτούν ούτε
καν μια σκηνή.

ΠΛΑΝΟ ΣΚΗΝΗ (scene-shot). Είναι το πλάνο που περιέχει την αφήγηση
μιας ολόκληρης σκηνής. Το ΠΛΑΝΟ ΣΕΚΑΝΣ (sequence-shot) είναι το
πλάνο που περιέχει (και ταυτίζεται) με την αφήγηση μιας ολόκληρης
σεκάνς από σκηνές. Αυτά τα πλάνα είναι εκ των πραγμάτων
ΜΟΝΟΠΛΑΝΑ. Ο όρος “μονοπλάνο” (αγγλ. Single Take ή Long Take)
αναφέρεται σε μία λήψη που εμπεριέχει μια αφηγηματική ενότητα που θα
μπορούσε να οπτικοποιηθεί με περισσότερες και μικρότερης διάρκειας
λήψεις και πλάνα και εν τούτοις αποδίδεται στο τέλος με ένα και ενιαίο
πλάνο. Δεύτερο γνώρισμα του μονοπλάνου είναι η διάρκεια του, που είναι
μεγαλύτερη από το μέσο όρο διάρκειας των πλάνων στην τρέχουσα
οπτικοακουστική πρακτική.

Και το σχετικό λινκ: http://www.aegean.gr/culturaltec/ys...is/eikonolipsia simiosis TECHNI enotita B.pdf.

Σημειώνω ότι στη σεκάνς υπάρχει (ενδεχομένως) μοντάζ, στο μονοπλάνο δεν υπάρχει (τουλάχιστον αυτό ξέρω και αυτό αντιλαμβάνομαι από όσα διαβάζω).


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 12, 2009)

Καλέ μου Αμβρόσιε, έγραψα πώς το λένε οι διδάσκοντες και όχι πώς θα το έλεγα εγώ. 
Λυπάμαι αν αυτό σε απογείωσε. Τα παράπονά σου στους κυρίους καθηγητές... οι οποίοι ως γνωστόν μπορεί να κάνουν και λάθος. 

Αφού μονοπλάνο δεν είναι σωστό, τότε ας το πούμε διπλάνο, αν αυτό μας ανακουφίζει όλους...


----------

